# Dog Psychology? Panic Poop / Pee



## Jason Carlton (Dec 24, 2008)

I wasn't sure whether to put this under "General" or "Training".

I have a 2 1/2 year old beagle / Aussie mix that I rescued at about 6 months old. At the time, the vet didn't think he would survive the night; he had 3 types of worms, red mange with hardly any fur left, and obviously hadn't eaten in days (maybe weeks). I don't think he was physically abused, just lost, neglected, and forgotten for untold months.

I should explain how I found him. On Christmas Eve, we came home from family dinner, and he was sitting at the end of the driveway. We pulled over, and I got out to see if he would come to me, in the hopes of finding a tag. When he did come, though, it was obvious that he didn't belong to anyone. He did have a collar, but no tag.

I couldn't touch him because, as I said, he had little fur, and was in obvious pain. I was able to get him to follow me, though, for about 1/8 mile to my enclosed back yard. There, I was able to give him food and water, and make a temporary shelter for him.

The important thing to remember here, though, is that in spite of his pain, he came to me immediately, and followed me home.

Luckily, he DID survive, but not without psychological problems.

Over time, he has become very nervous around other people.

If someone comes to my house, not only does he bark constantly, but he will pee everywhere. I mean TONS of the stuff! He'll see someone come up the driveway, and he pees at the window; they come in, he pees again in the hallway, then keeps peeing down the stairs, through the living room, in the dining room, all the way to his crate where he pees some more.

Outside of the house, he doesn't bark, but the alternative is worse! He still pees if someone is nearby, but he also poops... again, TONS of the stuff! I took him to the vet earlier this week for a checkup, and he pooped 4-5 times in the entrance, more outside where my wife took him to wait, again in the waiting area, and again when the vet came in to the room!

We go walking around the neighborhood all the time, and when a neighbor stops to talk... he'll poop, right where he stands.

I should mention that these aren't necessarily just strangers. My mother-in-law comes to visit at least once a week and has known him since I found him, and he'll pee and hide every time he sees her! Walking around the neighborhood, I see one lady that jogs at the same time that we walk, and he'll panic-poop every time he sees her.

Can you guys make any suggestions on how I can get him to calm down and relax a little? We were hoping to take him to the local dog park now that it's warmer weather, but I'm really concerned that he'll panic and (1) give himself a heart attack, (2) get loose and run away, or (3) panic so hard that he'll bite (which he's never done before, but a scared dog isn't always rational).


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

now that the weather is warmer, i'd do this outside to start (less mess ).....sit in a chair w/ him on a leash beside you...have a person walk by just outside his reactive zone (if it 50' b/4 he starts peeing/pooping, have them 52' away)......have some REALLY YUMMY TREATS on hand and feed him for the whole time he is calm...if he gets nervous, stop the treats and have the person move out a bit more....work this regularly (a few times a day would be good) until he is comfortable, then gradually bring the person in closer as he progresses......when the person is able to get w/in "tossing" distance (where they can toss a treat barely perceptible) have them do treats to him as well........this person can neither look at him or talk to you/him all the while.......gradually bring this into the house and in the meantime, to keep from counter acting the training, put him in his crate b/4 anyone comes in (or another room) and keep him away from people.........he learned to trust you while he was sick, now he needs to learn to trust others again

this is going to take quite a while to work thru....if he were a street dog for a while, who knows what happened to him...if he wasn't, who knows what someone did to him at their home (if anything)

the dog park, for now, i would probably stay away from, but on the other hand it might just be your home that he is like this w/.........you could take him to the park on leash and if he reacts the same, immed. leave......if he's good, walk around a while on leash then leave and gradually build him to a off leash condition.....if he shows any kind of stress at all, leave.....


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I wouldn't personally take him to the dog park. I'd be very concerned that it would be too overwhelming for him at this point, too many strange dogs and people. Help him work through his fear first and save thoughts of the dog park for later when you can both enjoy it.


----------



## Fuzzy Pants (Jul 31, 2010)

Have you taken him to any puppy training classes? I would consult with a trainer and socialize him more before taking him to a dog park.


----------



## Indigo (Mar 31, 2011)

Woah, panic pooper. That's a lotta pee and poo. Thanks for not just giving up on a dog like this -- he must love you a lot by now.

I would recommend you don't take him to the dog park yet if he is that scared.
Tirluc has some great suggesions. It's going to take a lot of time and patience. You have to slowly desensisitze him to the stimulus that is making him... leak. If you throw him into a scary situation cold turkey, it may deteriorate some of the trust he has for you.

Try looking up dog calming signals. It might help you recognize the early signs when he is getting stressed and you can pinpoint where the problems start for him (ie. before he goes on his pee/poo panic rampage and it's too late).


----------

